# Fish



## Doogerie (Jul 6, 2007)

are any FIsh or marien cretures on the DWA?


----------



## crouchy (Jan 14, 2008)

Not as far as im aware
The DWA was designed to protect the public not the keeper. If a shark gets out its not gunna live very long


----------



## samg1696 (Oct 20, 2008)

crouchy said:


> Not as far as im aware
> The DWA was designed to protect the public not the keeper. If a shark gets out its not gunna live very long


:lol2:This made me giggle.


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

i suppose some kind of water snake would be classed as DWA ??? and also would be classed as a marine animal


----------



## paulrimmer69 (Oct 26, 2008)

VieT said:


> i suppose some kind of water snake would be classed as DWA ??? and also would be classed as a marine animal


sea snakes are on the dwa but thats as close as you get to a marine animal


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Aren't cetaceans also on the DWA?


----------



## woodsy (Nov 29, 2007)

some octopuses and jellyfish must be on DWA as there poisons are nasty but as said a jellyfish aint gunna get far out of water!


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

crouchy said:


> Not as far as im aware
> The DWA was designed to protect the public not the keeper. If a shark gets out its not gunna live very long


:lol2::lol2:

that made me giggle quite abit


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

thers a sea snail thats more deadly than any snake


----------



## madman2 (Mar 11, 2008)

sam1989 said:


> thers a sea snail thats more deadly than any snake


cone shell


----------



## Tominho35 (Feb 25, 2008)

No fish are on the DWA list including box jellyfish!!!

There are no constraints for animals such as this but from talking to the local AWO it would appear that species such as large sharks would need a zoo licence.


----------



## guitarjon (Oct 18, 2008)

Has anybody seen the will smith film? 7 pounds. Im not saying what happens as it would sorta give the film away...


----------



## Phil Barnaby (Oct 22, 2008)

To switch tack completely, there was documentary on about cones, what they learnt was incredible. 

That each species has its own particular blend of toxins and I think it was in one particular species they identified 180+ different poisons carried in the creatures arsenal included neuro, haemo and narcotic and all were very fast acting.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Tominho35 said:


> No fish are on the DWA list including box jellyfish!!!
> 
> There are no constraints for animals such as this but from talking to the local AWO it would appear that species such as large sharks would need a zoo licence.


I may be completely wrong here, but my understanding is that the only "zoo" licence is for a zoo operators licence. It has nothing to do with keeping any particular animal, but with operating a zoo ie an animal collection open to the public as a business.


----------



## guitarjon (Oct 18, 2008)

guitarjon said:


> Has anybody seen the will smith film? 7 pounds. Im not saying what happens as it would sorta give the film away...



im on about the jelly fish at the end?


----------



## giantdaygecko (Feb 1, 2009)

Blue ringed octopus !?


----------



## BigBaz (Jan 12, 2007)

i have seen 7 pounds its amazing and i know what u mean


----------



## sasandjo (Dec 8, 2007)

giantdaygecko said:


> Blue ringed octopus !?


 
nope no license needed if u shopped about u could probably find one on an importers list...same goes with sharks i knew off a few keepers with blacktips in 20ft reefs


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

reply im probly gonna get slated to death with this oh well

i once caught a baby tope while fishing and at the time i had a huge cold water marine tank with flounder, place and harbor crabs in and i took the tope home and kept it for a few months before letting it go back into the sea it was awsome sharks are so gracefull 

also fish etc arnt on the dwa because if one escaped it isent going to do any damage to members of the public although octopusses can survive for ages out of water and get about on land so there possibly could be a threat with the blue ringed


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

oh yeah i have seen 7 pounds and it is very good if your a soppy person but for me it was a little bit to soppy and got very bored watching it


----------



## giantdaygecko (Feb 1, 2009)

sasandjo said:


> nope no license needed if u shopped about u could probably find one on an importers list...same goes with sharks i knew off a few keepers with blacktips in 20ft reefs


I know, I have kept them and many more, I was just jesting! I do know a little about fish :whistling2:

Check my profile out !!!!


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

louodge said:


> also fish etc arnt on the dwa because if one escaped it isent going to do any damage to members of the public although octopusses can survive for ages out of water and get about on land so there possibly could be a threat with the blue ringed


Although they can survive outside of water they cant do so indefinitely, probably a few hours at most. They cant move too fast outside of water and are not really "aggressive" just defensive. 

The problem with keeping them would be security, anyone in the field of psychology and marine biology will know if they can get theirs jaws through a hole they can get the rest out. They also have astounding cognitive ability's and can learn how to escape enclosures quite easily. You have to be paranoid with safety when keeping octopus's. Quite frankly they are freaky little things but something id like to keep some day. (Standard ones not a blue ring)


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

Lucifus said:


> Although they can survive outside of water they cant do so indefinitely, probably a few hours at most. They cant move too fast outside of water and are not really "aggressive" just defensive.
> 
> The problem with keeping them would be security, anyone in the field of psychology and marine biology will know if they can get theirs jaws through a hole they can get the rest out. They also have astounding cognitive ability's and can learn how to escape enclosures quite easily. You have to be paranoid with safety when keeping octopus's. Quite frankly they are freaky little things but something id like to keep some day. (Standard ones not a blue ring)


very true i know all this and probly could not have written it better :notworthy:


----------



## madman2 (Mar 11, 2008)

i reply to that comment on cones.... YES AMAZING DOCUMENTRY!!! in fact i have it saved on sky lol! also theres another i MAY have saved it was on the toxicity of other marine animals.... i mean seriously now people are so worried about what nasty stuff you have on land worry about whats in the sea!!!


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

madman2 said:


> cone shell


i swam over one of these in ozzy


----------



## STReptiles (Feb 6, 2009)

Phil Barnaby said:


> To switch tack completely, there was documentary on about cones, what they learnt was incredible.
> 
> That each species has its own particular blend of toxins and I think it was in one particular species they identified 180+ different poisons carried in the creatures arsenal included neuro, haemo and narcotic and all were very fast acting.


yeh i saw that, thats where i got it from lol


----------



## wba1fan (Feb 21, 2009)

Im on the DWA :devil: haha


----------



## Talk To The Animals (Jan 10, 2008)

What about sealions or seals? They could be DWA??


----------

